# If you had to...



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

choose only one public lake, river, stream, etc.. in south Al or NW Fl to catch a really big bass, which one would it be?


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Hurricane bed fishing


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Buckchaser said:


> Hurricane bed fishing


+1
Seen and missed quite a few there over the years including one in the boat at right over 15 pounds (sadly not me or my boat) fished one just as big for about 8hrs but never could make her bite.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> +1
> Seen and missed quite a few there over the years including one in the boat at right over 15 pounds (sadly not me or my boat) fished one just as big for about 8hrs but never could make her bite.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


I know a guy that's got one 17 lbs on the wall he caught there years back


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

17pounds 8oz to be exact. Was the 8th biggest in Florida in the late eighties but has since slipped to about #16. I've seen the mount. Unreal! Pretty sure it was caught in mid March and by now it's pretty much all over till next year at hurricane. Not going to find any better chance at a monster between pcola and defuniak than hurricane but bear lake has some good ones also. Always the chance of catching one over ten pounds at either lake during the spring - try a live bluegill close to deep water Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> 17pounds 8oz to be exact. Was the 8th biggest in Florida in the late eighties but has since slipped to about #16. I've seen the mount. Unreal! Pretty sure it was caught in mid March and by now it's pretty much all over till next year at hurricane. Not going to find any better chance at a monster between pcola and defuniak than hurricane but bear lake has some good ones also. Always the chance of catching one over ten pounds at either lake during the spring - try a live bluegill close to deep water Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


I worked for the guy who caught it when I was in highschool your right the mount is unreal


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Ive been fishing hurricane and other lakes around there for nearly 40 years. The guy that caught the 17lber told me that it was not the largest bass on the bed! I still fish these lakes regularly during bedding season and they have gone way down hill as far as a giant is concerned. One of the guys at the fish hatchery that is in charge of those lakes showed me a picture of a 20 plus lb bass that they shocked out of hurricane lake. This was around the early 1980's. The bass was huge and looked almost prehistoric. It was returned to the lake. He made me promise at that time not to mention the picture because he was worried that anglers from all over the country would flood there to fish. Right now if I had to choose a lake in Florida, I probably would choose the stick marsh/farm 13 area in Fellsmere. I have fished there many times and from what I hear it is coming back strong. There were some giants caught there.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Perdido River


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Seminole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

For the biggest in the State is hands down Lake Okeechobee right behind it is without a doubt Lake Seminole. I catch big bass all the time while catfishing, I never really post photos of them but big live baits on the bottom have produced many bass over 5lbs for me.. Like this one from Perdido river


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

Terrible picture but it is a picture of an old picture. 

This fish was caught be my father on july 4 weekend in 1995. It weighed in at 16.12lbs and was caught in about 5'-8' of water next to a stump. If it was just caught a few months earlier she would have been full of eggs and would have easily tipped the scales over 18+. After some measurements, she was released to live another day. It was a 10 acre private lake off of hwy 2 in between crestview and laurel hill. The lake is no longer there because the dam had broke during hurricane opal and was never fixed. 

There were monsters like this everywhere. It was uncommon to catch one nder 5lbs.


----------

